# First attempt with a photo tent



## jedgerton (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking for feedback, positive and especially negative.  This is my first attempt using a light tent.  I used CF lights to the left, right and above the subject.  I'm not sure what the temperature of these CF lights may be as I just used what I had on hand.  The background is a piece of black craft foam that looks OK I guess but that's why I'm soliciting feedback.

I do consider all feedback to be a gift so let me know what I can do to improve!

This is a Rhodium Euro from Craft Supply dressed in an Italian Ice blank I got in a blank swap at the Central Texas gathering.  I believe it was provided by George (Texatdurango).

John


----------



## Skye (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the pic is great in that it shows a lot of detail. I think kit's also a little bleached out though.

 While I don't have a good light box yet, one thing to remember with these photos is *indirect lighting*. You may need to diffuse the light somehow, whether it's shooting it through a fabric or bouncing it off something like foamboard. I think it's also a little out of focus as well.

I'd try the indirect lighting and a little more contrast.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi John,

First off, nice job, the pen looks great!  You have to turn this material to really appreciate how hard it is to turn without melting it.

Personally, I like light backgrounds because they afford clear lines breaking the background from the pen itself.  I got one of those el-cheapo photo tents that Walmart carries and my wife made me white cottom walls for it.  I just put a few pens in the SYOP forum, have a look to see what I'm talking about the white background.  There is no right or wrong, just personal preferences I guess.


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 5, 2008)

The overall picture looks good from here. Nice job. The two thing I can comment on are. the background color is pleasing but it's noisy on my screen, (you mentioned the backgroung was black) in the picture it sure is not black. Seems like you can play a bit with the setting and the lighting. 
The other thing is the focus seems soft on the hardware (clip and center band) they are not sharp and lack a bit on details, like the A on the clip is blury, this could be either shallow depht of field, motion blur, or out of focus.
Congratulation anyway since it is a good picture. You have room to make it better but definetly a lot better than tons of other ones I get to see here.


----------



## jrc (Dec 7, 2008)

Lights for tent,

http://www.cowboystudio.com:80/category/PHOTO-TENTSOFTBOXUMBRELLA_15490_Page1.html


----------

